# 3 "imperfect" cats in romania need homes



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Please can anyone offer a loving home to one of these cats?
They are all still beautiful in their own way - they need a chance.
If interested please email me
[email protected]
PUFA - about 3 years old is having surgery to remove her ears.
SARA - about 12 -15 months old, found with her tail completely missing and the area badly infected.
MONTANEL - about 9 months old, attacked by dogs, part of one ear missing and a scarred face.
All cats will be neutered, vaccinated and microchipped before coming to UK.
We ask an adoption fee of £80 towards costs.
If you cannot help do you know someone who can?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

hi there.

will be happy to foster the first two - unfortunately cannot have MONTANEL as we will have two dogs from the date available and presuming he cannot be around dogs!

Available from 18 Jan x


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Hannah - I will be in touch.
We always need foster homes especially in the South East.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

yay! excited to hear from you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can foster Montanel if needed. xxx


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you catcoonz I need to arrange his vaccinations so he will not be ready for 3-4 weeks so I will check in a couple of weeks to make sure you are still available.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will still be available in 3-4 weeks. I have one cat going this weekend, another on 17th jan then another one leaving me 5th feb.

I would prefer this cat to be in my bedroom first of all if this is ok with you, i am having another 4 chalets built starting this weekend but will take 4 weeks to complete but then i can help you with more cats/kittens if needed.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Scatchy - any news for me hun? x


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Hannah I have sent you a message


----------

